# Titan 660 XC question, having no luck online



## DiscountHousePainter

Does anyone know anything about a discontinued sprayer by Titan (660 XC)? I'm not finding out anything on them online. I found one I can buy for $600 and can't even find what they sell for. I'd also like some specs, I actually found a manual online but no specs. I have a stucco hotel job I would be running about 200gal of lotus San (fairly thick) paint through it. Can't even find these on eBay under completed. Thanks for any help and opinions!


----------



## NCPaint1

You can buy one for $600, but have no idea what they sell for? I'd say up to $600 then depending on condition. I wouldn't buy one for any price, but that's just me.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

I just called Titan, he said theyre going on 15 years old so he couldn't find much out either but thought they originally sold for $2300 and were 4.8gpm. It sounds like they took good care of it, it has the ls 10 liquid shield ran through it and left pressurized. I'm gonna offer $500 and take a gamble, I've got 200gal to spray in the next 2 weeks, I'm taking a couple back ups if I have problems. Kind of got this big job on short notice and haven't been spraying much in the last 2 years


----------



## ibsocal

There is no way that pump puts out 4+ gallons per minute,more like 3/4 gpm.a couple steps above a 440 and it is a good pump but not at 600 bucks for me.I have had manny 440s and they were workhorses for sure.

Before you offer anything on the 660 Google it and you will see manny other 660s. i seen a virgin one for 300 bucks in Jackson MI.

http://us.yakaz.com/posts/0005h8kor5uap42i


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

Sorry my mistake I put the decimal in wrong place I meant .48 gpm about a half gallon


----------



## NCPaint1

So wait, you called Titan and they didn't know anything about a pump that THEY manufactured? I'd be embarrassed if that were me. I bet I could call the Ford motor company and ask just about anything about any vehicle.....and I'm sure they could find the answer for me.


----------



## Workaholic

I used to spray with one about 9 or 10 years ago. I believe the gpm for one was 6. something or 5.6 but it is hard to recall. It was a work horse of a unit but had a problem in it where about once a month it popped an internal fuse but after the first time we kept them on hand. Of course it was being used 3-4 times a week. 

Bought it at PPG for under two grand new I want to say 1700 but I don't want to go digging through records for it so lets say 1700. 

It is not worth 600 used these days imo just to old. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Rent-Spray-600-/180830258715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1a52c61b better deal imo. 

Or a much much better deal for your area http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/3192367168.html unless it is trashed as it has no pic. 

Or even better depending on the above ones condition http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/3164349197.html

Look around as I would pass on the 660xc unless you can get it for about two bills or less.


----------



## Workaholic

See if you could pick this up for 7
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/3182400787.html


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

NCPaint1 said:


> So wait, you called Titan and they didn't know anything about a pump that THEY manufactured? I'd be embarrassed if that were me. I bet I could call the Ford motor company and ask just about anything about any vehicle.....and I'm sure they could find the answer for me.


I guess Titan was bought out awhile back. He said "that was before we bought the company" I agree though that he should've known more.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

Thanks Workaholic, I'd already left before I saw your message though. I hadn't seen the on in in Franklin but I had emailed and called on the 2 and never heard back. The guy with the Titan had 3 and his 660ex epic w/ lx 80 gun had just been rebuilt and I got him down to $550. Tried it out and worked great. I also went to Ky and picked up a Magnum LTS17 I found on Craigslist that'd been used once I talked him down to $240. I just had short notice and needed them before Sunday. I'm taking 4 guys to paint this stucco hotel and some of the sprayer money is coming off the top of the job. I'll post pics in a couple weeks when we're done, gonna be my first time using Lotus San paint. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Workaholic

DiscountHousePainter said:


> Thanks Workaholic, I'd already left before I saw your message though. I hadn't seen the on in in Franklin but I had emailed and called on the 2 and never heard back. The guy with the Titan had 3 and his 660ex epic w/ lx 80 gun had just been rebuilt and I got him down to $550. Tried it out and worked great. I also went to Ky and picked up a Magnum LTS17 I found on Craigslist that'd been used once I talked him down to $240. I just had short notice and needed them before Sunday. I'm taking 4 guys to paint this stucco hotel and some of the sprayer money is coming off the top of the job. I'll post pics in a couple weeks when we're done, gonna be my first time using Lotus San paint. Thanks everyone!


If it makes sense for you then go for it for me I would not want to pay that much for it as there is new pumps equally in price and better in gpm's.

The EX is even older than the XC.


----------

